# Wolfie is Three!



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy happy Birthday to Wolfie! I can't believe he is three years old today! Where did the time go? It seems just yesterday that I brought him home. Life has been so much brighter and full of laughs since Wolfie joined our family. I love you lots, Bugsy Boo!!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Happy Birthday :birthday:


----------



## Questforfire (Apr 18, 2012)

What a handsome boy :wub:

Happy Birthday Wolfie.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Mr. Good Lookin'!!!!!:birthday::happyboogie::toasting:


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Wolfie you are so handsome, a big HAPPY BIRTHDAY to you, and wishing for you many many more. :birthday:


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday handsome!! The forum wouldn't be the same without Wolfie stories


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Wolfie and MANY MANY more! We love your stories


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 3rd Birthday Wolfie. Hope you have a great day and lots of fun. Lucky wishes lots of toys and treats.


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Birthday Wolfie, you handsome guy!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Wolfie! :wub: the pic made me smile!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Third Birthday!! Wishing you many,many more.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy Birthday Wolfie!!!


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

happy birthday wolfie, and many more, you handsome boy


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

Happy bday wolfie. Love the picture. He looks so cute. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Happy birthday Wolfie- you wonderfully weird, beautiful boy! Wishing you many more years full of adventures


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday big boy


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Happy birthday Wolfie!! Handsome man he is!


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Happy Birthday Wolfie! Keep those wonderful stories coming, we all love hearing about you! Beautiful boy!


----------

